# Peanut shells for food?



## Straw Hat Kikos

I was wondering if anybody does this or if anyone knows the nutrition contents for peanut shells? I know that my goats love to eat them and Callie just stole some and I was wondering if I could put a wee bit in the goats feed and maybe Callie's? I would not take any food away, just add some shells. I can't imagine it would be bad for them.


----------



## HankTheTank

I feed whole roasted peanuts (unsalted) as treats all the time, mine love them. I don't know how much nutritional value is in them though


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Cool. Thanks. yeah I think salted peanuts would be a bad idea. haha


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I just did some research and found that peanuts, including their shells, are fine for goats. I also read that acorns are fine if not fed to much of them. We were talking about that somewhere on here but I can't find the post.


----------



## greybeard

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13870

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2361


----------

